# It's Home !!!



## Billh50 (Nov 14, 2017)

Well the mill is off the trailer and in the garage. I haven't taken pics yet. That will have to wait til tomorrow. I am too tired right now.
But I will take pics tomorrow. It needs some cleaning up as there is some rust preventative all over it. It looks like he just took a brush and slopped it all over. But for the deal I got I can't complain at all. Plus if it wasn't for the good folks here who helped I wouldn't have it at all. Tomorrow is clean up day and then start cutting metal for the base.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 14, 2017)

Glad she came home to where it will be appreciated and loved. Bill make your base just high enough to sit and work. Or have a tall stool.  I know I made mine just high enough I can reach the top to change collets . But I'm really leaning towards getting er32-40 collet set so I don't have to reach up. If I get all the same size er collets ill use them in all my machines . Atlas Mill , lathe , mill drill , even my enco mini Bridgeport type. It's r8 so l need two adapters r8 and one 2 morse and the er lathe adapter. But it'll be best I think. For me I mean.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 14, 2017)

So when do you yell at me to get my "stuff" out of your way?


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 15, 2017)

34_40 ,
Not yet. Still have to finish those dials.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 15, 2017)

Went ou to the garage to start the torpedo heater so I can start cleaning up the mill and cutting stock for the stand. But the torpedo heater was just blowing smoke. Guess I need to clean that first so I can heat up the garage. 
Anyway, here's a pic of the mill sitting on the floor.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 15, 2017)

Looks pretty stout.   I can't wait to see it in person.  If you don't want to finish the dials, I'll understand, no worries!


OH, did you sleep last night or were you running through the new project list?  LOL..


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 15, 2017)

Congratulations, Bill!  If you need or want help on any of this, there are H-M members in your area willing and happy to lend a hand...


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 15, 2017)

Bill I may have a r-8 to 2 Morse taper adapter.
Let me look
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have so much to do. Have to fix the wifes plow truck again. I think the $100 harness I put in 2 weeks ago is no good. But being electrical they won't warranty it. Have to make the stand for the mill and get the mill on it in place. But have to fix my garage heater first.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 18, 2017)

Been too cold to do anything in the garage, Kerosene heater quit and I can't figure out what's wrong. Friend brought another one over tonight so hopefully can get some heat in the  garage to start the stand. If so will post pics as I go along.
Told the wife her truck will have to wait a couple days til we get a warmer day.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 20, 2017)

Do you have a code reader, you may want to Ck the wiring for a short or bad sensor. Must be some reason there not lasting. I don't do cars anymore all the things that can go wrong do.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 20, 2017)

No codes. I looked online for a couple things it might be. It isn't the harness though. Looks like there's no powerto the ignition switch. So will check the fuse block first and go from there.
But that will have to wait til Tuesday when it's warmer.


----------



## RandyWilson (Nov 20, 2017)

Bill, if you want shoot me the details on this patient.  Automotive electrics is one aspect of my professional life.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 20, 2017)

RandyWilson said:


> Bill, if you want shoot me the details on this patient.  Automotive electrics is one aspect of my professional life.




message sent


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 21, 2017)

ok....heater core is in the Jeep so there's heat now.
Will be checking a couple things on truck after I go to Heart Doc and Then Lowes to get some metal for stand.
Hopefully  I can get the stand done this week and mill up on it Saturday. Had to buy casters for stand as I didn't have any heavy duty ones.
Hopefully I won't need to buy anything else til after the 1st of the year. Out of money this month and need to get the wife something for Christmas with Decembers extra money. Hopefully I will have enough for the DRO in January. If not I can do without for awhile.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bill, what kind of metal are you after?
I think I have a couple bed rails laying about.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 21, 2017)

I have everything I need for the stand. Just waiting on some casters I ordered with the last of what money I had. They should be here Thursday. But I have everything laid out in cad. So should be able to start cutting ahead of time.
I must have about 30 bed rails.


----------

